# Dye sublimation for Lycra?? Or better methods?



## mynameisneo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello,

One of the products we sell are rash guards (lycra/nylon) blend. They're really nice, but it bothers me that they are screen printed, as after some time the design cracks and peels.

Is dye sublimation suitable for this type of material? If not, is something else recommended, such as heat transfer?

If so, are there reputable printers that you guys know of that we could send our blanks and designs to for this service?

Many thanks in advance,

Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the best thing for you would be the new Jet Pro for Active Wear. The only drawback is that it can only be applied to a light colored garmet. But that material is perfect for Active Wear...the more it stretches, the better the result.


----------



## mynameisneo (Oct 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I think the best thing for you would be the new Jet Pro for Active Wear. The only drawback is that it can only be applied to a light colored garmet. But that material is perfect for Active Wear...the more it stretches, the better the result.


Hello Clay,

Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, we have a mix of light and dark. Also, I am not a screen printer (we outsource all of our blanks to a printing/embroidery facility who does water-based ink printing, plastisol and embroidery).

What should I tell our printer that he would need to get in order to do this type of stuff for us? If he cannot procure the stuff for any reason, do you know someone reputable that would do this type of work?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

This paper i'm talking about doesn't require anything more than an inkjet printer and a heat press so you could do it yourself. There isn't much to it, you can print it from your home/office.


----------



## mynameisneo (Oct 14, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This paper i'm talking about doesn't require anything more than an inkjet printer and a heat press so you could do it yourself. There isn't much to it, you can print it from your home/office.


Thanks Clay.

The questions keep coming though . We've got hundreds of these things being run at a time, so I'd rather not do this myself and let our printer do it. What type of heat press would he need to produce a bunch of these in a more automated fashion?

Will the heat press mechanism damage the fabric in any way? Sorry for all the newbie questions, but like I said, I know almost nothing about this type of process.

Thank you for all your help. I'm writing all this down. Please keep the information coming .

Regards,

Nick


----------



## mtbapparel (Sep 7, 2006)

mynameisneo said:


> Hello,
> 
> One of the products we sell are rash guards (lycra/nylon) blend. They're really nice, but it bothers me that they are screen printed, as after some time the design cracks and peels.
> 
> ...


You can dye sublimate Lycra/nylon blend fabrics. We sublimate all lot of these fabrics every month for our customers.


----------



## mynameisneo (Oct 14, 2007)

mtbapparel said:


> You can dye sublimate Lycra/nylon blend fabrics. We sublimate all lot of these fabrics every month for our customers.


Thanks for your reply!! Do you have a website, or any contact info you can PM me?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd recommedn the Cad-Print process with a digital solvent printer and compatible pirnt/cut film. Here's a video showing the process for compression wear:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t60180.html


----------



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

JoshEllsworth said:


> I'd recommedn the Cad-Print process with a digital solvent printer and compatible pirnt/cut film. Here's a video showing the process for compression wear:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t60180.html


I see this is an old thread but wanted to fire it back up for some help. I'm looking for a business in Chicago that offers this service but no matter what I search, I get no results.

Help!


----------



## tamara8264 (Apr 12, 2014)

check this guy in chicago out. ask for Greg and tell him Tami sent you:

https://www.facebook.com/ShockwavesPromotionalApparel


----------



## tamara8264 (Apr 12, 2014)

Edmondtan said:


> friend, we also use lycra fabric to make rash guards and our fabric is polyester-nylon bend. this is suitable for dye sublimating. If you would like to order some from us, we can offer it to you. Concact me at [email protected] and my name is Edmond
> Good day, friends.


Edmondtan do you have a website?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I see this is an old thread but I just wanted to add that you can Sub-dye lycra fabrics, so far it is the only fabric that I have used. I sub-dye sports bras, shorts and cheer bows all out of lycra fabric and they all turn out fab....here is a pic of one of my cheer bows....


----------



## Grovian (May 10, 2011)

shayne0307 said:


> I see this is an old thread but I just wanted to add that you can Sub-dye lycra fabrics, so far it is the only fabric that I have used. I sub-dye sports bras, shorts and cheer bows all out of lycra fabric and they all turn out fab....here is a pic of one of my cheer bows....


Shayne0307 Careful with the Disney Pictures, posting on here might get you flamed by other members for copyright issues.

Oh and they look AWESOME BTW! just love them!


----------



## ginnocenti (Apr 24, 2014)

shayne0307 said:


> I see this is an old thread but I just wanted to add that you can Sub-dye lycra fabrics, so far it is the only fabric that I have used. I sub-dye sports bras, shorts and cheer bows all out of lycra fabric and they all turn out fab....here is a pic of one of my cheer bows....


Hi, can you share the values (time, temp, press) you use on your heat press for lycra? 

I heard tha lycra is very heat sensitive and it can melt with the wrong setting.

Im trying to make some lycra sleeves for sports.

Thanks


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I press lite/med at 395 for 45 secounds twice. Lycra holds up very well just make sure you use teflon to cover your material.


----------



## thecheap (Jun 12, 2013)

shayne0307 said:


> I press lite/med at 395 for 45 secounds twice. Lycra holds up very well just make sure you use teflon to cover your material.


Hi,

you press the lycra 2 times?

395 for 45 sec and again 45 sec more?


----------

